# Middle Tenn amt RC



## Pinetree (Feb 14, 2006)

Derby call back to 3
1,2,3,4,6,7,9,10,11,12,13,14,15,16


----------



## Pinetree (Feb 14, 2006)

All back to 4th


----------



## BentleysMom (Nov 6, 2010)

any word on the Open???


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Derby results

1st-#12 Axel O/H Bo Stull/Chris Christopher
2nd-#10 Cove H/ Brad Arington O/Brent Furse
3rd-#1 Louie H/Chris Christopher O/Mark Medford

Congrats to all!!


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open won't finish the first series tonight


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open callbacks to the 2nd Series

10,14,17,18,19,23,25,27,30,32,35,37,38,45,47,50,56,58,59,60,61,62,66,68,70,71,74,80

28 Total


----------



## pam ingham (May 3, 2010)

Way to go, Bo!


----------



## truka (Oct 13, 2010)

Q callbacks to the 3rd which will be water marks and a blind.
1, 4, 7, 8, 12, 13, 14, 17 18 22 23 24 25 28 29 30.
Whoop whoop to the NE Tennessee Retriever Club contingent going to the 3rd!
-Trudie


----------



## Jerry S. (May 18, 2009)

Only three dogs finish the derby. Must have been a helluva fourth. Congrats to Bo and Axel.


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur callbacks to the landblind

4,5,8,9,10,14,17,18,21,24,25,28,30,42,46,47,48

17 total

Amateur is done for the day and I think they said 7:30am start tomorrow


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open callbacks to the 3rd Series

10,14,17,27,30,32,35,45,47,58,59,60,66,68,74,80

16 total


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur callbacks to the water blind

5,8,10,14,18,25,28,30,42,46,47,48

12 total


----------



## truka (Oct 13, 2010)

Qual Placements:
1st Hallie -Rob Johnson
2nd Chief - Rob Johnson
3rd Dot - Nancy White
4th Charlie - Chris Christopher
RJ Dozer - Bobby Wills
Jams: 7 13 22 25 28 29

BIG congratulations to Rob for earning QAA on both your young dogs this weekend!
Thanks MTARC and judges for a good trial.
-Trudie


----------



## Mountain Duck (Mar 7, 2010)

Way to go Rob! That's incredible!!!

-Eric Rutherford


----------



## Beverly Burns (Apr 20, 2006)

Congrats. to Nancy and Dot.


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur callbacks to the last series
5,8,10,28,30,42,47,48

8 total


----------



## CHMHFCR (Feb 2, 2004)

So happy for Nancy and Dot. They trained here on Friday, hope that is a good omen for all of us


----------



## my2ylws (Aug 12, 2010)

truka said:


> Qual Placements:
> 1st Hallie -Rob Johnson
> 2nd Chief - Rob Johnson
> 3rd Dot - Nancy White
> ...


CONGRATS ROB!!!!!!! Hallie's Mama Honey and Sister Lady and all of us here are very excited and thrilled with the huge win!!!! What a weekend!!! Great job and again Congrats!!!!


----------



## Granddaddy (Mar 5, 2005)

What I got from the open:

1st Sky - Ledford
2nd Stella - Moody
3rd Diesel - Attar
4th Freeway - Stracka

That's all I got........


----------



## jtfreeman (Jan 6, 2009)

David,

Congratulations on Stella's second in the Open.


----------



## J Fleming (Oct 13, 2004)

AM Placements

1st - Lucky/Fleming
2nd - Player/Gawthorpe
3rd - Mattie/McMahan
4th - Baker/Gawthorpe
RJ - Willie/Pickering
Jam - Rosie/Neil

Congrats to Erik on 2 of the 4 AM placements and thanks for all of his work and the work of several others in putting on this trial. It was a good weekend with good tests in both the Open and the AM. The trial ran very smoothly and no stake ever waited on dogs!


----------



## Lpgar (Mar 31, 2005)

Congrats to Karma's 2 littermates.....2nd and 4th. Way to go Stella and Freeway


----------



## Gawthorpe (Oct 4, 2007)

Results have been entered into Entry Express.
Wonderful weekend with great weather, friends and sportsmanship.

Crawfish boil was a hit.


----------



## Breck (Jul 1, 2003)

Gotta love those Keila puppies.


----------

